# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأربعاء 18 ديسمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 الغربال يشارك في مران المريخ. ....وصلاح نمر يعود بقوة 
 بيبو : أنا مصاب . لست متمردا وسأعود قريبا . والأحمر يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي للنمور 
 هيثم مصطفى ينهي مشواره في العرضه شمال ويستقيل من تدريب الهلال 
 الترجي يفوز على السد بسداسية 
 صلاح نمر يعود للمشاركة
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الترجي التونسي 6 / السد القطري 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSTfMqkMFxQ
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فلامينغو البرازيلي 3 / الهلال السعودي 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S68BJrBzMgc
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلم يادكتور  . . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمد عبد الرحمن يظهر في تدريب المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
“20” لاعبًا في تدريب المريخ استعدادًا للأهلي شندي في بطولة الممتاز.
ظهر  لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن في تدريب الفريق الذي أداه امس ”الثلاثاء”،  تأهبًا لمباراته المرتقبة أمام الأهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وتعافى اللاعب من الإصابة التي تعرّض لها، بعدما أخضع إلى برنامج تأهيلي كامل في قطر مؤخرًا.
ولم  يجدّد النجم الشهير بـ”الغربال” عقده مع ناديه حتى اللحظة، بعد تقديم  عرضًا ماليًا بلغ”150â€³ ألف دولار، مفضلاً خوض تجربة احترافية خارجية.
وشارك  في تدريب المريخ اليوم اللاعب صلاح نمر الذي عاد بصورة طبيعية من إصابة  حرمته من الظهور في مباراة الفريق السابقة أمام الأمل عطبرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان 
 ياجماهير المريخ الوفية.. 
 أخرجوا من عباءة الرجل الفرد.. إلى رحاب دوحة الزعيم
 .
 .
 يا جماهير المريخ الوفية.. اخرجوا من عباءة الرجل الفرد إلى دوحة المريخ  العظيم التي يستظل تحتها جميع أبناء المريخ سواسية.. فالزعيم لن يقوى على  التحديات الا بدعم جماهيره جميعها له ماديا وأدبيا.. الآن وبحكم النظام  الأساسي سواء أجيز أو سيعدل مستقبلا بأمر الجمهور الأحمر،، فالعضوية أصبحت  متاحة للجميع شيبا وشبابا رجالا ونساءا... في الخرطوم أو الاقاليم أو دول  العالم جميعا.. فالنرتقي الى مصاف الأندية الكبرى التي تعتمد في ميزانيتها  على اشتراكات الأعضاء من محبيها وجماهيرها وتسويقها لشراكة الجمهور بنسبة  لاتقل عن 70 في المائة..ثم يأتى بعد ذلك في المرتبة الثانية دعم الأقطاب  الكبار...
 لذا فالجمهور لم يعد فقط ذلك الذي يتجمع في المباريات وانما أصبح شريكا أصيلا في تسيبر نشاط النادي ماديا وأدبيا كما ذكرت..
 فالنضرب بعرض الحائط اعتماد النادي على دعم الرجل الواحد ومرتزقته، فلقد  عفا الزمن على ذلك ولنعمل سويا على التعاضد والالتفاف جميعنا حول المريخ  العظيم ففي ذلك قوة ومنعة له ولنا جميعا وما أعظم أن يخدم المريخ جميع  أبنائه دون فرز










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بملعب وادي النيل بمشاركة الغربال
 .
 .
 عاد فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ الي التحضيرات بعد راحة لمدة 24ساعه وادي  مرانا في الثالثة من عصر يوم الثلاثاء علي ملعب ولدي النيل بمدينة بري  بمشاركة 20لاعبا وذلك في إطار الأعداد لمواجهة الأهلي شندي ضمن الدوري  الممتاز المقررة مساء الجمعة المقبل باستاد الخرطوم وشهد التدريب عودة  اللاعب صلاح نمر بعد شفائه من الإصابة وعرف المران حضور مهاجم المريخ محمد  عبدالرحمن الغربال بعد عودته من قطر وتماثله للشفاء وأشرف على التدريب  الحهاز الفني بقيادة جمال ابوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون

















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير التعاقدات يؤكد عودة المصابين في مران الغد
 .
 .
 اكد ايمن عدار مسؤول التعاقدات بنادي المريخ أن الثلاثي السماني الصاوي  واحمد آدم بيبو واحمد حامد التش سيعودون للمشاركة مع الفريق فى مران اليوم  الأربعاء.

 حيث تنتهي الراحة  الممنوحة للاعب التش الذي تعرض لاصابة في مباراة الامل عطبرة فيما تماثل  الثنائي احمد آدم بيبو والسماني الصاوي للشفاء بعد اصابة الأول بالملاريا  والثاني بشد عضلي وإصابة في إصبع القدم اليسري .
 كذلك يشهد مران الغد عودة اللاعب عماد الصيني الذي شارك مع المنتخب الوطني في بطولة سيكافا.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غضب في المريخ على حازم مصطفى
 .
 .
 فجرت جماهير المريخ جام غضبها على القطب المريخي القادم الى حكم النادي  حازم مصطفى وذلك بسبب وضعه لصوره على البصات التي اقلت جماهير المريخ الى  مدينة عطبرة وذلك من اجل مساندة الفريق ضد الامل عطبرة واعتبرت خطوته غير  موفقة وان المريخ بجاحة الى دعم حقيقي وليس لمن يبحث عن الشهرة عبر تسيير  البصات










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم الاجواء البارده الممتاز يلتهب بالحرارة 
 الرابطة وكادقلي والهلال الفاشر ينتفضون في الدوري السوداني
 .
 .
 انتفضت فرق الهلال كادقلي والهلال الفاشر والرابطة كوستي اليوم الثلاثاء،  بتحقيقها إنتصارات مهمة بالجولة 16 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة  القدم، الأمر الذي عزز مواقعها وأبعدها عن منطقة الهبوط المباشر.

  بمدينة كادقلي فاز الهلال كادقلي على ضيفه حي الوادي نيالا بنتيجة 1-0،  ناله مبكرا ظهيره الأيسر الأيسر عوض الناير في الدقيقة الثانية من عمر  المباراة، ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى نقطة 13 نقطة، بينما تجمد الوادي في  17  نقطة.
 ماو..وأمنيات الاستقرار
 وأشرف المدير الفني للهلال  كادقلي محمد عبد النبي ماو على المباراة، وذلك بعد إقناعه بالعدول عن  الاستقالة التي كان قد تقدم بها بداية الأسبوع الجاري، وقال ل:"لاعبو  الفريق تخلصوا من الإجهاد الذي كان ظاهرا عليهم في كل المباريات السابقة،  والنتيجة هي الفوز الذي تحقق اليوم، ونأمل بعد الإستقرار الإداري الجديد،  الذي شهد إنتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد، ينعكس الإهتمام أكبر على اللاعبين".
 الهلال الفاشر يمسح الأحزان
  وبمدينة الفاشر حققها الهلال فوزا غاليا جدا على رابع الترتيب فريق حي  العرب القوي، بنتيجة 1-0، ونال الهدف هشام جِنِّيَّة من ركلة جزاء في الشوط  الأول، ليرفع الهلال الفاشر رصيده إلى  16 نقطة، وتجمد حي العرب في 27  نقطة.
 وقال رئيس نادي الهلال الفاشر عبد الباسط محمد ل، أن الفوز  الذي تحقق اليوم رفع الأحزان على فقداء الفريق في الحادث المشؤوم الذي  تعرضت بعثة الفريق قبل نحو أسبوعين، مثمنا تماسك اللاعبين ودعم جماهير  مدينة الفاشر والرياضيين للفريق، واهتمام والي ولاية شمال كردفان اللواء  مالك الطيب معهم في مثل تلك الظروف.
 تعافي الرابطة
 بمدينة  كوستي تعافى الرابطة بعد عدة خسائر متتالية، وعقّد أمور ضيفه الشرطة حين  فاز عليه 2-1،  وقد عادل الفجر هدفي فريق الرابطة، بينما أحرز هدف الشرطة  عبد الرحمن عبيبد، وقفز الرابطة بنقاطه إلى 15 نقطة، وتجمد الشرطة في 10  نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجاة مدرب في الدوري الممتاز السوداني من ذبحة صدرية أثناء مباراة في الدوري
 .
 .

  نجا الفاتح حسن مدرب فريق كرة القدم بنادي الشرطة، من حالة ذبحة صدرية  تعرض اليوم الثلاثاء خلال مباراة فريقه أمام مضيفه الرابطة كوستي ضمن  الأسبوع 16 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
 وبحسب شهود عيان تابعوا المباراة من داخل الملعب، فقد سقط مدرب الشرطة  الذي كلف بالمهمة الفنية خلفا للمدير الفني السابق محمد محي الدين الديبة،  مغشيا عليه مع بداية الشوط الثاني لمباراة الفريق مع الرابطة.
  وقد تدافعت الفريق الطبية للفريقين نحو المدرب الفاتح حسن في محاولة  لإسعافه، حيث نقل فورا على أقرب مستشفى بمدينة كوستي، وأجربت له الإسعافات  اللازمة والمكثفة حتى تعافى واستفاق وخرج بسلام من حالة الذبحة، وقد هرع  أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي الرابطة كوستي وتابعوا حالة المدرب، وتأكدوا من  سلامته التامة بتأكيدات الأطباء.
 يذكر أن مباراة الثلاثاء أمام  الرابطة هي المباراة الثانية التي يشرف فيها على الفريق بعد إقالة المدرب  السابق محمد محي الدين الديبة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال كادوقلي يخاطب مجلس السيادي لسحب الجنسية من لاعبه
 .
 .
  قرر مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال كادوقلي مخاطبة مجلس السيادة الانتقالي لسحب  الجنسية السودانية من المحترف بصفوف الفريق “جيمي اولاقو” ..وتوقف  اللاعب  من الانخراط مع الفريق رغم استلامه لمستحقاته المالية ويخطط للانتقال لفريق  سوداني آخر خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتائج مباريات الامس في الممتاز
 .
 ـ هلال كادوقلي يتخطي حي الوادي بهدف وحيد بكادوقلي
 ـ هلال الفاشر يهزم حي العرب بهدف بمدينة الفاشر
 ـ الرابطة كوستي تفوز علي الشرطة القضارف بهدفين مقابل هدف بكوستي .
لفلاح ومريخ الفاشر يتعادلان سلبيا بإستاد عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخترع نظام التبريد بملاعب مونديال 2022..

 د. كوول .. سوداني أنعش العالم
#ووااوواا
 المهندس د. سعود: هذه (..) حكاية الإختراع الكاملة.. ونقلنا المشروع لمجالات الإنتاج الحيواني والزراعي
 ارتباطي بالسودان لم ينقطع يوماً.. لدينا حنين للوطن.. سنلبي نداءه في أي وقت ولا يمكن ربط خدماتنا بالمادة
 أنصح الدولة بالتعليم.. العلم كنز ثمين.. وجامعة الخرطوم ينبغي أن تكون الرائد والقائد وتقدم الحلول لكل مشكلات السودان
 الدوحة / ناصر بابكر
 التاسعة من صباح أمس الإثنين كان هو اليوم الثاني في برنامج زيارة  الإعلاميين المعتمدين لتغطية مونديال الأندية قطر 2019 لملاعب كأس العالم  2022، وكانت الوجهة هي ملعب الجنوب الذي يمثل تحفة معمارية بكل ما تحمله  الكلمة من معني إلى جانب كونه نقلة تقنية رهيبة وغير مسبوقة في تاريخ  الاستادات في كل أنحاء العالم من خلال تقنية تبريد وتكييف الملاعب والتحكم  في درجة حراراتها ورطوبتها وهي التقنية التي بدأت من ملعب الجنوب وأمتدت  لتشمل كل الملاعب التي ستسضيف مونديال 2022.. عند الوصول والوقوف على تلك  التحفة، لم يدر بخلدنا أن مخترع ذاك النظام والباحث الذي أوجد تلك التقنية  سوداني الهوى والهوية من مواليد (الدايات) ويعود مسقط رأسه لسنار المدينة  وإن كان يحمل الجنسية البريطانية.. القنوات العالمية كانت تتسابق للحصول  على التصريحات ومعرفة تفاصيل تلك التقنية الرهيبة من المهندس والباحث  والمخترع ومستشار لجنة الإرث والمشاريع في مجال هندسة التبريد والميكانيا  ذو الـ(50) ربيعاً د. سعود عبدالعزيز عبدالغني الذي تلقبه (الفيفا) بـ(د.  كوول) نسبة لاختراعاته في تقنية التبريد والتكييف فكان لزاماً على (ديربي  سبورت) أن تلتقط القفاز لتتجاذب أطراف الحديث مع المفخرة السودانية ومعرفة  جوانب من حياته تتابعونها عبر المساحة التالية:
 النشأة 
 مستشفي  (الدايات) بالعاصمة الوطنية أمدرمان كان المكان الذي خرج فيه سعود  عبدالعزيز عبدالغني إلى النور في العام 1969، المهندس السودان يقول عن  نشأته تلك: أنا سوداني بالميلاد، ولدت في المكان الذي ولد فيه ملايين  السودانيين وهو مستشفي الدايات بأمدرمان وقضيت طفولتي ما بين منزل الأسرة  الكبير بمدينة بحري وتحديدا في مربع (7) بشمبات وما بين مسقط رأس العائلة  بسنار المدينة.
 مزيج ثقافات
 مراحل سعود الدراسية منذ الطفولة حتى  حصوله على الدكتوراة تحكي عن تجارب وثقافات مختلفة  ومجتمعات متنوعة نشأ  ودرس فيها وتنقل فيما بينها لتكون شخصية مميزة للحد البعيد تكمل التفوق  العلمي والعملي .. (درست مرحلة التعليم ما قبل المدرسي (رياض الأطفال)  بروضة بخت الرضا لأن والدي كان معلما ويعمل بجامعة بخت الرضا) بتلك العبارة  بدأ الهندس سعود سرد حكايته مع الدراسة وأستمر بالقول: بعدها أنتقلت  أسرتنا إلى العيش بمصر بسبب ظروف الوالد الذي سافر إلى هناك لدراسة  الدكتوراة بجامعة عين شمس، فألتحقت بالمدارس المصرية لإكمال رحلتي  الدراسية.. غير أن رحلة سعود مع التنقل بين البلدان لم تتوقف في مصر بل  أنتقلت لوجهة جديدة كانت الخليج هذه المرة حيث يضيف بالقول: بعد أن حصل  الوالد على درجة الدكتوراة إنتقلت الأسرة للملكة العربية السعودية ثم  غادرنا بعدها إلى بريطانيا وهناك حصلت على درجة الدكتوراة وكنت متخصصا في  تبريد السيارات حيث حصلت على درجة الدكتوراة من شركة فورد.
 الطريق إلى قطرووااوواا
 بعد إكمال الدراسة، كانت قطر المحطة العملية للمهندس السوداني البريطاني  د. سعود عبدالعزيز الذي يحكي لـ(ديربي سبورت) عن حياته العملية وارتباطها  بالأسرة ويقول: بعد أن أكملت دراسة الدكتوراة، حضرت إلى هنا (قطر) لأن  الوالد والوالدة كانا وقتها يقطنان هنا حيث يعمل الوالد في الديوان.. فحضرت  إلى الدوحة وعملت بجامعة قطر.ووااوواا
 قصة المونديال
 قد يبدو  غريباً من الوهلة الأولى أن يكون ثمة علاقة بمحاضر وباحث بجامعة قطر وملف  تنظيم الدولة لبطولة كأس العالم 2022، غير أن المهندس د. سعود يزيل علامات  التعجب بسرده لقصة تواجده في لجنة الإرث والمشاريع كمهندس مسئول عن التبريد  والميكانيكا في الملاعب، وهي الحكاية التي تقول: عندما قررت قطر تقديم ملف  لاستضافة كأس العالم 2022، كانت تدرك أن الوقت الذي تقام فيه البطولة  والمعروف في العالم أجمع هو شهر يونيو ويوليو ما يعني أنها تقام في الصيف،  والدولة هنا عندما تواجه أي مشكلة فهي تلجأ للعلم والجامعة لتقديم الحلول،  فكان أن لجأت للجامعة لإيجاد حل لتبريد الملاعب حتى يكون ملف التنظيم  متكاملاً، ومن هنا كانت بداية رحلتي مع استادات المونديال حيث قامت الجامعة  بترشيحي لتولي هذا الملف مع فريق بحثي بقيادتي ومساعدة خمسة باحثين من  السودان، مصر، باكستان، غانا واليونان وهذا الأمر يعود لأحد عشر عاماً  ماضية.. وبعد عمل ودراسات وبحوث أخترعنا نظام تبريد وتكييف الملاعب سواء  المدرجات أو العشب وبأقل طاقة ممكنة ونجحنا في عمل النظام الذي تشاهدونه  ويشاهده العالم الآن في ملاعب قطر كأول دولة في العالم تحدث تلك النقلة في  الملاعب الرياضية.
 براءة الاختراع والإرث الثقافي ووااوواا
 على  الرغم من أن المهندس السوداني البريطاني د. سعود هو الذي أخترع ذاك النظام  الذي يحيل صيف الملاعب إلى شتاء ويحول الأجواء الحارة خارج الإستادات إلى  طقس ربيعي بداخلها من خلال التحكم في درجة تبريد الملاعب ودرجة الرطوبة،  إلا أنه لم يسجل براءة إختراع بما صنع ولتلك النقطة حكاية يرويها المخترع  السوداني ويقول عنها: أجمل ما يميز قطر أنها لا تهتم بأمر تسجيل براءة  إختراع للأشياء التي تقوم بابتكارها لأنها لا تفعل ذلك بداعي الكسب المادي  بل تترك تلك الاختراعات ليستفيد العالم أجمع منها وتعتبر الأمر جزء من  الإرث الثقافي الذي تقدمه للعالم من خلال استضافة المونديال وغيرها من  البطولات الكبيرة.
 استفادة وتوسع
 مثلما أستفادت قطر من تلك التقنية  في كونها أول بلد في العالم يخترع ويطبق تجربة تبريد وتكييف الملاعب  ووااوواا والتحكم في درجات الحرارة والرطوبة فيها بما يخدم عناصر اللعبة  المختلفة من جماهير ولاعبين وأجهزة فنية وحكام ويخدم بيئة الملعب نفسه،  يشير مخترع ذاك النظام أنهم كفريق بحثي استفادوا كذلك من تلك التجربة  المميزة التي قادتهم لنقل هذه التجربة في الكثير من المجالات، إذ يقول  مهندس سعود: بعد أن أنهينا عملنا في الملاعب والذي أستفدنا منه بشكل كبير،  قمت برفقة الفريق البحثي المساعد بالإنتقال خطوات للأمام ونقل التجربة  لمجالات أخرى بما يخدم الدولة، حيث قمنا بعمل نظام لتبريد المواشي لزيادة  انتاج الحليب ثم أنتقلنا بعدها لتبريد الصوب الزراعية لزيادة الانتاج  الزراعي وتأمين الأمن الغذائي للدولة، وحول أهمية تلك الإختراعات يقول  المهندس: التبريد بالنسبة للمناطق الحارة هو عماد التطور ومن المهم أن يكون  نظام التبريد المستخدم غير مكلف ليسهل للمستخدمين اقتناءه وبالتالي يسهم  في زيادة الانتاج من ناحية وخفض أسعار المنتجات من أخرى وهو ما فعلناه في  مجال الإنتاج الحيواني والزراعي بتوفير نظام تبريد وتكييف بأقل طاقة ممكنة.
 ////////////////ووااوواا
 زيارات دورية وارتباط بالسودان
 لم تكن رحلة حياة المهندس سعود التي تنقل فيها بين مصر والسعودية  وبريطانيا وقطر سبباً في قطع علاقته بالسودان، بل ظل مخترع نظام التبريد  والتكييف بالملاعب القطرية وفياً لارتباطه ببلده واصلاً لأهله محافظاً على  زيارته للسودان حيث قال: زياراتي للسودان لم تنقطع يوماً، فأن أنتظر إجازتي  السنوية على نار للسفر للسودان حيث أقضي إجازتي هناك بصورة دائمة وخلالها  أتواصل مع الأهل وأردف: كنت معتاد على قضاء إجازة الصيف التي تمتد لثلاثة  أشهر في سنار مع جدي رحمة الله عليه عبدالغني، وحالياً أقضي الإجازة مع  الأعمام والعمات والخيلان والخالات وأتنقل خلالها ما بين بيت الأسرة  الكبيرة بشمبات وما بين سنار المدينة والعام الماضي كنت في السودان  وسأتواجد فيه مجددا في شهر فبراير المقبل لقضاء الإجازة بين الأهل.
 ////////
 الرياضة السودانية
 ربما لم يكن مهندس سعود رياضياً مشهوراً قبل أن يقدمه ملف استضافة قطر  لكأس العالم 2022 من خلال إختراعه لأنظمة تبريد وتكييف الملاعب وما تلاها  من إختراعات شملت مجالات الإنتاج الحيواني والزراعي وربما مجالات أخرى في  الطريق، غير أنه شأنه شأن جل أبناء بلده المولعين بكرة القدم، كان يمارس  كرة القدم قبل أن يتوقف بعامل السن والمشاغل العلمية والعملية، لكنه يحرص  على متابعة أخبار الكرة السودانية متى ما سنحت له الفرصة ويهتم أكثر بمعرفة  أخبار المنتخب السوداني في البطولات التي يشارك فيها مع شغف بمتابعة  الرياضة العالمية كما أن أسرته شأنها شأن الأسرة السودانية منقسمة بين  تشجيع الناديين الكبيرين المريخ والهلال.ووااوواا
 //////////////
 خدمة البلد
 (نعم بكل تأكيد، والأمر لا علاقة له بتاتا بالمادة) تلك كانت إجابة مخترع  نظام التبريد والتكييف حينما سألناه عن إمكانية تقديم خدماته للسودان حال  طلب منه ذلك وحال لم يكن المقابل المادي مجزياً وأضاف: حتى عملنا هنا في  قطر خلال ملف كأس العالم أو مجالات الإنتاج الزراعي والحيواني لا علاقة له  بالمادة، تلك خدمة مجتمعية تعد جزءاً من دور الجامعات تجاه المجتمع والدولة  وهذا هو الفرق بين المدرسة والجامعة، فالجامعات له دور في خدمة المجتمع  ينبغي أن تؤديه، وكما أشرت سابقاً، في كل مشكلة تواجهها الدولة أو تحدي  تجابهه فهي تلجأ للجامعة لمدها بالحلول من خلال البحوث والإختراعات  والجامعة تقدم تلك الخدمة كجزء من دورها المجتمعي بعيداً عن المادة أو  التفكير في الربح وأردف: الجامعة تقدم تلك الخدمة في كل المجالات التي  تحتاج فيها الدولة لحلول علمية وعملية ونحن لم نكتفي فقط بما فعلناه في  الملاعب بل اخترعنا نظام تبريد للصوب الزراعية يمكن من زراعية كميات كبيرة  في الصيف بكمية طاقة محدودة وختم: من خرجوا من السودان لديهم كمية حنين غير  طبيعية للوطن ولا أعتقد أن أحد منهم يمكن أن يرفض طلباً لتقديم خدماته  وجهده والمساهمة في رفعة بلده ودون إنتظار لمقابل. 
 //////////// ووااوواا
 كنز العلم وجامعة الخرطوم
 يحلم المهندس والباحث والمخترع د. سعود بأن تهتم الدولة في السودان بالعلم  وتركز عليه بشكل كبير ويقول: أتمنى أن يطبق هذا النظام في السودان، هنا  الدولة تلجأ للجامعة لإيجاد الحلول العلمية والعملية لكل مشكلة أو تحدي  يواجهها وأتمني أن يحدث هذا الأمر في السودان، فالعلم والتعليم هو كنزك  والإرث الذي تملكه والذي لا يقدر بثمته والإهتمام بالجامعات وخاصة جامعة  الخرطوم التي لم أدرس فيها ولكني أرى أنها ينبغي أن تكون الرائد والقائد في  مجال البحوث في السودان باعتبارها الجامعة الأم وأن تلجأ لها الدولة  لتقديم الحلول العلمية والعملية لكل المشكلات التي تواجهها.
  ///////////////
 ملف ألعاب القوى ووااوواا
 لم تكن عبقرية المهندس د. سعود حاضرة في ملاعب كرة القدم فحسب ولم تقدم  خدماتها في دعم الملفات القطرية لتنظيم البطولات العالمية في ملاعب كأس  العالم 2022 فحسب، بل كان المخترع والباحث السوداني مسئول الملف الهندسي في  ملف قطر لاستضافة بطولة كأس العالم لألعاب القوى والذي نافست فيه قطر في  المرحلة الأخيرة من الملفات الملف الأمريكي والملف الإسباني فكان التفوق  للملف القطري .. ويجد الإشارة هنا أن د. سعود لا يقدم خبراته في مجال  التبريد فحسب بل في جوانب هندسية متعلقة بإنشاء الملاعب نفسها على غرار  الطلاء وألوان المرافق لعلاقة الأمر بكمية الطاقة التي يتم توليدها.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس حركة تحرير السودان : لا امانع في رئاسة نادي المريخ

 كشف رئيس حركة تحرير السودان عبد الواحد محمد نور عن عشقة للمريخ منذ نعومه اظافره مبديا إعجابه بمهاجم المريخ سيف تيري 
 كشف رئيس حركة تحرير السودان عبد الواحد محمد نور عن عشقة للمريخ منذ  نعومه اظافره مبديا إعجابه بمهاجم المريخ سيف تيري وموافقه في الثورة  السودانية. وكشف ان التردي الذي يعيشة المريخ
 هو حالة عامه عما يحدث في  الرياضة السودانية وأضاف عبد الواحد اذا كانت هناك رغبة من جماهير المريخ  لكي اتولي رئاسة النادي الأحمر فلن اخيب رجاءها
 "قناص"











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحه
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 مزمل العصامي الشاطر والنجاح

  * تفاجأت أمس بما تم تداوله في مواقع التواصل عما كتبه أخي وزميلي الحبيب  الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم الشريف عن استفسار ورد  للبنوك عن حجم أرصدة الأخ  مزمل.
 * الاستفسار أحسبه أمراً عادياً تجاه كل شخصيات المجتمع  الناجحة في أعمالها.. وذلك في اطار جهود الحكومة الجديدة للاستقصاء عن كل  شخصيات المجتمع بغية التثبت من سلامة ونزاهة أعمالها وخلوها من أي شبهات.
  * لكنني استغربت أن يكون الأخ مزمل محل استقصاء مع رجال المال والأعمال من  أثرياء المجتمع لأن مزمل شخص عادي وليس بثري ويمكن القول إنه مع فئة  المستورين الذين يحمدون الله على السترة.
 * عرفت الأخ مزمل في أوائل  عقد التسعينيات وبعد أن تخرج كإعلامي من جامعة أمدرمان الإسلامية.. حيث  التقينا في صحيفة الدار عندما كانت رياضية متخصصة، وكان مزمل يحرر صفحة  أدبية ثقافية بينما كنا نحن نكتب في الرياضة..
 * لاحظت من خلال  الصفحة الأدبية الملكة الأدبية لمزمل وموهبته الصحفية العالية وتمكنه  اللغوي.. ولأنه كان يعشق المريخ بجنون كان من الطبيعي أن يرتبط معنا  بالكورة والمريخ بل وتحول مزمل من الكتابة الأدبية للرياضية والتي برز من  خلالها كصحفي رياضي ولد بأسنانه.. وكنا نذهب لتمارين المريخ بالتشعلق في  سلالم وشماعات الدفارات وسيلة المواصلات الشعبية في ذلك الوقت.
 *  عندما صدر قرار إيقاف جميع الصحف وتحويلها إلى شركات.. تحولت صحيفة الدار  إلى صحيفة اجتماعية وفي نفس الوقت صدرت صحيفة الهدف الرياضية كأول صحيفة  رياضية تصدر بعد تحول الصحف إلى شركات وكان يرأس تحريرها الزميل الأستاذ  هساي ثم الأستاذ إبراهيم عوض.. وقد قام مدير الصحيقة الأستاذ عبدالكريم يسن  بدعوتي والأخ مزمل للانضمام لصحيفة الهدف، ولأنها كانت رياضية كان من  الطبيعي أن نقبل ونتحول من الدار التي أصبحت اجتماعية فنية، مما أغضب  الأستاذ الكبير أحمد البلال الطيب رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفتي الدار وأحبار  اليوم.
 * حققت صحيفة الهدف رواجاً كبيراً.. وعندما صدرت صحيفة الكابتن تم خطف مزمل وهناك بدأت شهرته ككاتب عمود رياضي مريخي ذائع الصيت..
  * وفي ذلك الوقت أيضاً صدرت صحيفة المريخ برئاسة الزميل حافظ خوجلي وتم  استقطابي إليها مع الأخ مزمل وأيضاً الأستاذين صلاح سعيد وأدهم علي لهما  الرحمة.. لتتواصل مسيرتي الصحفية مع أخي مزمل..
 * بعد سنوات قليلة  قام بعض الشباب المستثمرين المرتبطين بالرياضة بقيادة القطب أمير البرير  بإصدار صحيفة المشاهد واختاروا مزمل رئيساً للتحرير بجانب مشاركته بنسبة مع  المساهمين.. وأصر مزمل على أن التحق معه في المشاهد لتتحول المشاهد إلى  حمراء رغم أن أغلب ناشريها هلالاب!!
 * حققت المشاهد نجاحاً سريعاً  حيث أقبلت عليها جماهير المريخ وأذكر في بدايات صدورها فاز المريخ ببطولة  الدوري الممتاز عام 1997م عندما تغلب على الهلال بهدف نميري أحمد سعيد  ويومها أحضر أقطاب المريخ الكأس إلى صحيفة المشاهد للاحتفال به بحضور النجم  نميري أحمد سعيد عريس القمة..
 * حققت المشاهد نجاحاً هائلاً وكانت  الصحيفة الأولى لجماهير المريخ رغم وجود كتاب الهلال المرموقين شجرابي  وعائس وخالد عزالدين.. وقد كانت المشاهد هي بداية تكوين مزمل كصحفي صاحب  دخل محترم..
 * بعد سنوات وبعد أن تمددت شهرة مزمل كصحفي رياضي تم  استقطابه في الإمارات ليلتحق بصحيفة أخبار العرب الجديدة والتي برز من خلال  ملحقها الرياضي كصحفي رياضي موهوب بل كان الدينمو المحرك للملحق الرياضي  لأخبار العرب والذي يترأسه الأستاذ المخضرم كمال طه..
 * بعد استقالة  الأستاذ كمال طه تم ترفيع مزمل رئيساً لقطاع الرياضة في أخبار العرب بمرتب  كبير جداً.. وفي نفس الوقت كان مزمل يكتب من الإمارات عموداً في صحيفة  الكابتن بالخرطوم والتي استغلت نجومية مزمل للترويج فمنحته مرتباً كبيراً  نظير العمود الأسفيري ويكفي أسرته في السودان.
 * بعد الاغتراب عاد  مزمل وأسس مع الناشر وصاحب شركات التوزيع الميسور عبدالله دفع الله صحيفة  الصدى بشراكة ثنائية كان رأس مال مزمل فيها ما حصل عليه في الاغتراب بجانب  نجوميته كصحفي رياضي ونجم شباك في الصحافة الرياضية..
 * بقيادة مزمل  كان من الطبيعي أن تحقق الصدى النجاح.. ليثمر هذا النجاح عن تأسيس صحيفة  رياضية ثانية (السوبر) وأكثر من ذلك صحيفة سياسية (الأهرام اليوم).. وأيضاً  أنشأ مزمل مشاريع تجارية صغيرة من حصيلة اغترابه.
 * بعد الخلاف بين  مزمل وعبدالله دفع الله انتهى الأمر بتحول ملكية الصدى بالكامل لمزمل وآلت  السوبر والأهرام اليوم لعبدالله دفع الله..
 * ولأن مزمل نجم شباك  الصحافة الرياضية واصلت الصدى النجاح.. استثمر مزمل نجاح الصدى لتأسيس  صحيفة اليوم التالي السياسية والتي يرأس تحريرها حالياً..
 * عصامية مزمل وشطارته مكنتاه من الحصول على درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه في الإعلام رغم مشاغل العمل الصحفي وإدارة صحيفتين..
  * وشخص كهذا وبعون الله من الطبيعي أن يحقق النجاح في المجال الإعلامي  كصحفي وناشر.. لكنه ليس بالثراء الذي يجعل البعض يسرح في خياله.. خاصة بعد  الكساد الذي طرأ مؤخراً على صناعة الصحافة في السودان بارتفاع أسعار مدخلات  الطباعة والورق لأرقام فلكية نتيجة الارتفاع الجنوني في سعر الدولار مما  زاد أسعار الصحف كثيراً ومع اضمحلال دخول المواطنين كسد سوق الصحف وانعكس  ذلك سلباً على كل العاملين في الحقل الإعلامي..
 * من يعتقدون إن  مزمل استفاد من رئيس المريخ السابق جمال الوالي واهمون.. ويكفي إن الوالي  نفسه دخل منافساً لمزمل في تأسيس صحيفتين رياضية وسياسية بالشراء.. ولا  يوجد أي ارتباط بين صحف الوالي ومزمل




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المريخ المتبقية: â—ڈالجمعة 20 / 12 اهلي شندي /  الخرطوم
 â—ڈالاربعاء 25 / 12 الشرطة /  الخرطوم
 â—ڈ الاثنين 30 / 12 هلال الابيض /  الابيض
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفحوصات الطبية تؤكد سلامة التاج ابراهيم
  اكدت الفحوصات الطبية والصور التي خضع لها اللاعب التاج ابراهيم شفاءه من  أي اصابة و يحتاج لفترة تأهيلية بواسطة  ابن المريخ الدكتور جار النبي  وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان اللاعب خضع الى تدريبات تأهيلية صالة وتدريب من  امس الاول.

 #ووااوواا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • فلامنجو يقتل حلم الهلال السعودي ويتأهل لنهائي مونديال الأندية
 • الترجي التونسي يذل السد القطري بنصف دستة أهداف
 • أستون فيلا يستغل الغيابات ويسحق ليفربول بخماسية
 • ليل يبلغ ربع نهائي كأس الرابطة بثلاثية في موناكو
 • ريمس يسقط 10 لاعبين من مونبلييه بكأس الرابطة الفرنسية
 • لايبزيج ينجو بتعادل درامي مع دورتموند ..وماينز يمطر شباك بريمن
 • ظفار يهزم مرباط ويقبض على صدارة الدوري العماني
 • نهضة بركان يتصدر الدوري المغربي بثنائية في اتحاد طنجة
 • إنبي يواصل صحوته ويعمق جراح المصري
 • صراع الصدارة يشعل كلاسيكو برشلونة وريال مدريد
 • البرازيل تستهل مشوار تصفيات المونديال بمواجهة بوليفيا
 • في الجولة الأولى من التصفيات، تلتقي الأرجنتين مع الإكوادور
 • أوروجواي مع تشيلي، وكولومبيا مع فنزويلا، وباراجواي مع بيرو
 • الإنجليزي جادون سانشو نجم دورتموند يتعرض للاصابة
 • سانت ايتيان محروم من جماهيره في الدوري الفرنسي
 • فاران: الضغوط في ريال مدريد تصل لأقصى الحدود
 • ميسي: هازارد لا يمكنه تعويض كريستيانو
 • سولسكاير يعلن تأجيل عودة بوجبا.. ويمدح النجم جرينوود
 • جوارديولا يرجح كفة برشلونة في الكلاسيكو
 • جوارديولا: حلمت باللعب مع زيدان
 • واندا: إيكاردي لن يلعب ليوفنتوس.. وباريس أفضل من إنتر
 • مارادونا: ميسي بالنسبة لي رمز كبير
 • لوف محذرًا فرنسا والبرتغال: مونديال 2018 لن يتكرر
 • جريزمان: بنزيما يرد على المشككين دائمًا
 • هنريكي أفضل لاعب في لقاء فلامنجو والهلال السعودي
 • رافينيا: الهلال لم يفاجئنا.. وتأهلنا مستحق
 • فالفيردي: لا أخشى شيئا في الكلاسيكو.. وغياب هازارد غير مؤثر
 • دي يونج: كلاسيكو الخماسية الأفضل.. ونعد جماهيرنا بالمتعة
 • تشافي: لا أعرف الهروب.. ولن أستقيل
 • كلوب: لم نقطع آلاف الأميال إلا لحصد لقب المونديال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :

 * مونتيري - المكسيك (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 1

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الاسباني 🇪🇸 - مباراة مؤجلة من الاسبوع 10  :

 * برشلونة (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * سامبدوريا (-- : --) يوفنتوس الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * بريشيا (-- : --) ساسولو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) شهيرتا برلين الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * آينتراخت (-- : --) كولن الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * فرايبورج (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * فولفسبورج (-- : --) شالكه  الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) بادربورن الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN

——————————————

 ◄ رابطة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ربع النهائي :

 * إيفرتون (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 7 

 * أكسفورد يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2 

 * مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) كولشيستر الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6 

——————————————

 ◄ كأس الرابطة الفرنسية 🇫🇷 - دورال 16 :

 * ليون (-- : --) تولوز الساعة : 19:45 .. القناة : beIN 6 

 * لو مان (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة : 22:05 .. القناة : beIN 6 

——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :
 * هلال كادوقلي (1 : 0) حي الوادي نيالا
 * هلال الفاشر (1 : 0) حي العرب بورتسودان
 * الرابطة كوستي (2 : 1) الشرطة القضارف
 * الفلاح عطبرة (0 : 0) مريخ الفاشر
——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :
 * السد - قطر (2 : 6) الترجي - تونس
 * فلامينغو - البرازيل (3 : 1) الهلال - السعودية
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :

 * فيردر بريمن (0 : 5) ماينز
 * بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 3) لايبزيج
 * أوجسبورج (3 : 0) فورتونا
 * يونيون برلين (0 : 2) هوفنهايم

——————————————
 ◄ رابطة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ربع النهائي :
 * أستون فيلا (5 : 0) ليفربول
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
* انبي (1 : 0) المصري 
* بيراميدز (2 : 3) الجونة
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الترجي يذل السد بنصف دستة أهداف
كووورة 




فرحة لاعبي الترجي 
ألحق  الترجي الرياضي التونسي مساء امس الثلاثاء، هزيمة مذلة بالسد القطري  بسداسية مقابل هدفين، في إطار لقاء ترتيبي من أجل المركز الخامس في مونديال  قطر 2019.

بداية قوية ورباعية

منذ الدقيقة  الثانية وجه الترجي إنذارًا إلى السد القطري عندما مهد حمدو الهوني لمحمد  علي بن رمضان الذي كاد أن يفتتح النتيجة لكن المدافع عبد الكريم حسن حرمه  من ذلك بعد أن أنقذ الكرة وهي في طريقها إلى الشباك.

وتواصلت سيطرة  الترجي الذي تمكن من افتتاح النتيجة منذ الدقيقة السادسة بعد عملية هجومية  منسقة قادها أنيس البدري الذي وجه كرة محكمة للهوني ليتلاعب بدفاع السد  ويغالط الحارس مشعل برشم بتصويبة جميلة.

وحاول السد التعديل وأتيحت فرصة لبغداد بونجاح في الدقيقة 12 لكنه صوَب فوق مرمى بن شريفية.

وفي  الدقيقة 13 ارتكب حامد إسماعيل خطًأ فادحًا عندما خسر كرة في مناطقه ويخطئ  طارق سلمان عندما أعاد كرة قصير ة لحارسه استغلها حمدو الهوني الذي مرر  كرة ذهبية للبدري وضعته وجها لوجه مع الحارس مشعل برشم ليسكنها بسهولة داخل  الشباك.



وأمام  القوة الضاربة للترجي كانت محاولات السد محتشمة فحاول عبد الكريم في  الدقيقة 19 مباغتة دفاع الفريق التونسي ومهد لبونجاح ووضعه وجها لوجه مع  الحارس بن شريفية لكن الأخير كان في مكان مناسب وحرم السد من تذليل الفارق.

وفي  الدقيقة 21 شن إلياس الشتي هجمة منسقة ومهد للبدري الذي صوب على الطائر،  ليبعدها عبد الكريم حسن باليد ما كلفه بطاقة حمراء أشهرها في وجهه الحكم  عبد القادر زيتوني بعد أن أعلن عن ركلة جزاء على إثر العودة إلى تقنية  الفار.

وحول البدري بنفسه ركلة الجزاء في الدقيقة 25 إلى هدف ثالث.

ورغم  النقص العددي حاول السد الوصول إلى مرمى بن شريفية وتحصل في الدقيقة 30  على ركلة جزاء بعد مضايقة سامح  الدربالي لأكرم عفيف، حولها بغداد بونجاح  إلى هدف تذليل الفارق (1-3).

وأتيحت للسد فرصة ثمينة لإضافة الهدف الثاني عن طريق خوخي بوعلام في الدقيقة 37 بمقصية جميلة تصدى لها الحارس بن شريفية.

وأضاع أنيس البدري فرصة الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة 39 بعد أن وضعته كرة خليل شمام وجها لوجه مع الحارس مشعل برشم.

ومن جديد أتيحت للسد فرصة تذليل الفارق عن طريق خوخي عندما نفذ ركلة حرة أنقذها الحارس بن شريفية في الدقيقة 41.

وبعد دقيقة واحدة شن الترجي هجمة منسقة عن طريق محمد علي بن رمضان الذي مهَد للهوني ليتلاعب مجددا بدفاع السد ويسجل الهدف الرابع.

ثنائية جديدة للترجي



بعد فترة الاستراحة أجرى مدرب السد تشافي هيرنانديز أول تغيير حيث أقحم بيدرو ميجال مكان حامد إسماعيل.

وشهدت  بداية الشوط الثاني سيطرة من قبل السد ما مكنه من الحصول على ركلة جزاء في  الدقيقة 49، بعد سقوط عفيف أثر التحام مع عبد القادر بدران، حولها حسن  الهيدوس إلى هدف ثاني (4- 2).

وفي الدقيقة 50 كاد بغداد بونجاح أن يضيف هدفا ثالثا لكن كرته لمست الشباك الصغيرة لمرمى بن شريفية.

وفي الدقيقة 56 أجرى مدرب الترتجي تغييرا اضطراريا في الدقيقة 56 بعد إصابة محمد علي بن رمضان الذي ترك مكانه لعبد القادر  بن غيث.

كما  أقحم تشافي، سالم الهجري مكان جابي في الدقيقة 58 وسيطر السد على مجريات  اللعب رغم النقص العددي ومهد عفيف في الدقيقة 60 كرة لبغداد بونجاح لكن  الحارس بن شريفية كان سباقا على الكرة وأنقذ الموقف.

ومن جديد أخذ الترجي بزمام الأمور وطالب بركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 62، عندما أسقط بيدرو ميجال حمدو الهوني لكن الحكم أمر بمواصلة اللعب.



وفي الدقيقة 64 كاد بن غيث أن يباغت الحارس مشعل برشم ولكن الأخير أنقذ مرماه وأخرج الكرة في الركنية. 

وفي الدقيقة 71 أخذ ياسين الخنيسي مكان واتارا.

وفي  الدقيقة 74 مرَر ألياس الشتي كرة ذكية للهوني ليمضي الهدف الخامس والثالث  له في اللقاء (5-2)، وفي الدقيقة 79 أخرج تشافي أكرم عفيف وأقحم هاشم عبد  اللطيف.

كما غادر غاني الترجي كوامي بونسو ليترك مكانه لرائد الفادع  في الدقيقة 82، وفي الدقيقة 84 تألق معز بن شريفية أمام تصويبة الهيدوس  وحرمه من تسجيل الهدف الثالث.

وفي الدقيقة 86 اختتم مدافع الترجي  سامح الدربالي مهرجان الأهداف وأمضى هدفا سادسا (6-2)  لتنتهي المباراة  بهزيمة ثقيلة ومذلة لفريق السد القطري، ليحرز بذلك فريق باب سويقة المركز  الخامس عن جدارة.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فلامنجو يقتل حلم الهلال ويتأهل لنهائي مونديال الأندية


الدوحة - كووورة




جانب من المباراة
قلب  فلامنجو تأخره بهدف أمام الهلال إلى فوز عريض 3/ 1 في مباراة الفريقين  التي أقيمت مساء امس الثلاثاء، على استاد خليفة الدولي بالعاصمة القطرية  الدوحة، في نصف نهائي كأس العالم للأندية، ليتأهل للمباراة النهائية،  لملاقاة الفائز من ليفربول ومونتيري المكسيكي غدًا الأربعاء.

سجل أهدف فلامنجو أراساكيتا (49)، هنريكي (78) وعلي آل بليهي بالخطأ في مرماه (81)، فيما سجل هدف الهلال الوحيد سالم الدوسري (19).

وأكمل  الهلال المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد أن أشهر الأمريكي إسماعيل الفتح حكم  المباراة البطاقة الحمراء المباشرة في وجه كاريلو لدخوله العنيف على لاعب  فلامنجو.

الشوط الأول

ويحصل  الهلال على ضربتيين ركنيتين في الدقيقتين السابعة والثامنة، لكنه لم يستفد  منهما، ليواصل الفريق ضغطه الهجومي، وتتحول تسديدة سالم الدوسري في  الدقيقة 11 إلى ركنية ثالثة، بعد ارتطامها بمدافع فلامنجو.



وكاد  جييرسون أن يفتتح التسجيل لفلامنجو في الدقيقة 14، عندما استغل إبعاد خاطئ  للكرة من المعيوف من ضربة ركنية، وأرسل كرة مباشرة في المرمى الخالي،  لكنها اخطأت المرمى.

رد الهلال سريعًا في الدقيقة 16، من انفراد  لسالم الدوسري بحارس فلامنجو ألفيش، الذي تألق ورد الكرة، لتجد جوميز، لكنه  أطاح بها بعيدًا.

وفي الدقيقة 18 عاد سالم الدوسري من جديد، لكن  هذه المرة ليفتتح التسجيل للهلال، بعد أن استغل عرضية بريك العرضية  الأرضية، ليحولها مباشرة في مرمى فلامنجو.

ينشط لاعبو فلامنجو، بحثًا عن ردة فعل بعد هدف السبق الهلالي، لكن الهلال يقابل استحواذ البرازيليين بانضباط تكتيكي عال.



في  الدقيقة 30 ينجح محمد البريك في تحويل كرة إلى ركلة ركنية، من أمام هنريكي  الذي كاد أن ينفرد بالمعيوف، بعد أن تلقى تمريرة بينية رائعة.

اتسمت  هجمات الهلال على مرمى فلامنجو بالخطورة، لكنها افتقدت اللمسة الأخيرة  بسبب تسرع لاعبي الزعيم، فيسدد ياسر الشهراني بعيداً عن المرمى.



ويتباطأ  سالم الدوسري في لعب كرة عرضية لتتحول إلى ركلة ركنية بعد ارتطامها بمدافع  فلامنجو، قبل أن يعلن الأمريكي إسماعيل الفتح حكم المباراة نهاية الشوط  الأول بتفوق الهلال بهدف دون رد.

الشوط الثاني

استهل  فلامنجو الشوط الثاني برغبة هجومية، وفي الدقيقة 47 يرسل باربوسا كرة  عرضية من الجهة اليسرى للهلال، لكن المعيوف ينجح في السيطرة على الكرة.

وبعدها وفي الدقيقة 49، ومن هجمة في العمق الهلالي، ينجح أراسكايتا في إدراك التعادل لفلامنجو، بعد استغلال ناجح لتمريرة هنريكي.

في الدقيقة 55 يسدد كاريلو كرة قوية، لكنها تعلو مرمى دييجو ألفيش حارس فلامنجو، ويرد فيلبي لويس بتسديدة بعيدة عن مرمى المعيوف.

يشق  جيوفينكو طريقه في عمق دفاع فلامنجو في الدقيقة 68، لكنه يتعرض للإعاقة،  ليحصل على ركلة حرة مباشرة، تصدى لها جيوفينكو وسدد الكرة بعيدًا عن  المرمى.

يجري الهلال تبديله الأول في الدقيقة 71، فيخرج جيوفينكو  ويدخل عمر خربين، ويرد فلامنجو بدخول البديل دييجو بدلاً من جيرسون في  الدقيقة74.

وفي الدقيقة 78 ينجح هنريكي في استغلال عرضية رافينيا المثالية، ويرجح كفة فلامنجو بتسجيل الهدف الثاني.

وتأتي  النيران الصديقة في الدقيقة 81، لتقتل المباراة عندما يخطئ علي آل بليهي،  ويحول عرضية البديل دييجو داخل مرماه مسجلاً الهدف الثالث لفلامنجو.

ولأن المصائب لا تأتي فرادى، فأشهر حكم المباراة البطاقة الحمراء لكاريلو في الدقيقة 83، لتدخله العنيف على لاعب فلامنجو.

وفي الدقيقة 90+1، ينقذ الحارس دييجو ألفيش فرصة تقليص الفارق من إدواردو ويحولها إلى ركلة ركنية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليفربول يتربص بمونتيري في افتتاح رحلة المونديال


كووورة - أيمن أبو حجلة




كلوب يوجه لاعبيه خلال التمارين
يبدأ  ليفربول رحلته القصيرة للفوز بلقب كأس العالم للأندية، عندما يلاقي  مونتيري المكسيكي مساء اليوم الأربعاء، بالدور نصف النهائي من البطولة المقامة  على الأراضي القطرية.

وسبق لليفربول أن شارك في هذه البطولة مرة  وحيدة، ووصل إلى المباراة النهائية، قبل الخسارة أمام ساو باولو البرازيلي  بهدف نظيف، وهو أول فريق إنجليزي يشارك في البطولة، منذ العام 2012، عندما  خسر تشيلسي المباراة النهائية أمام كورنثيانز البرازيلي.

لن يرضى  ليفربول بأقل من إحراز اللقب، خصوصا وأنه اضطر من أجل المشاركة فيها،  للتضحية ببطولة كأس الرابطة الإنجليزية، التي شارك في دور الثمانية من  منافساتها بصفوف الفريق الرديف مساء الثلاثاء، ليخسر أمام أستون فيلا  بخماسية نظيفة.

في المقابل، يسعى مونتيري الذي تغلب في ربع نهائي  مونديال الأندية على السد ممثل البلد المضيف بنتيجة 3-2، إلى أن يكون أول  فريق من منطقة الكونكاكاف، يصل إلى نهائي مونديال الأندية.



ستكون  مباراة مونتيري بمثابة المواجهة الأولى للفريق الإنجليزي أمام منافس  مكسيكي، فيما سبق لمونتيري أن لعب مرة واحدة أمام فريق إنجليزي آخر هو  تشيلسي، فخسر أمامه 1-3 في نصف نهائي نسخة العام 2012.

ولعب ليفربول  4 مباريات رسمية أمام فرق من خارج أوروبا، وخسر 3 منها أمام فلامنجو  البرازيلي (2-1) العام 1981، وإنديبندينتي الأرجنتيني في العام 1984، وساو  باولو البرازيلي في العام 2005.

بالنسبة لمونتيري، هذه رابع مشاركة  له في نهائيات كأس العالم للأندية، وثاني مرة يصل فيها إلى نصف النهائي بعد  الأولى عام 2012، وبشكل عام خسرت الفرق المكسيكية جميع مبارياتها في نصف  نهائي البطولة، آخرها عندما سقط باتشوكا أمام جريميو البرازيلي عام 2017.



يتطلع  ليفربول ومدربه الألماني يورجن كلوب بقوة لمباراة مونتيري، رغم معاناة  صفوفه من بعض الغيابات، حيث يبتعد عن الفريق الإنجليزي في هذه البطولة، كل  من البرازيلي فابينيو والكرواتي ديان لوفرين والكاميروني جويل ماتيب.





كما  أن ليفربول سيفتقد في مباراة اليوم، لنجم وسطه الهولندي فينالدوم الذي  يعاني من إصابة عضلية، ومن المرجح أن يشارك مكانه الإنجليزي المخضرم جيمس  ميلنر.

يعتمد ليفربول في الدرجة الأولى على قدرات نجوم الخط الهجومي  محمد صلاح وساديو ماني وروبرتو فيرمينو، لكن دفاعه ورغم الغيابات يعتبر  نقطة قوة رئيسية أيضا، من خلال تواجد الصخرة الهولندية فيرجيل فان دايك في  العمق، والحارس البرازيلي أليسون بيكر بين الخشبات الثلاث.



ولا  يمكن على الإطلاق، إغفال الخطورة الكبيرة التي يشكلها ليفربول على الطرفين  عند الاستحواذ على الكرة، من خلال الظهيرين ترينت ألكسندر-أرنولد وأندي  روبرتسون.

في الجهة الآخر من الملعب، يقود مونتيري مدربه الأرجنتيني  صاحب الأصول اللبنانية أنطونيو محمد الذي تولى هذه المهمة في العام 2015،  قبل أن يفترق الطرفان في 2018، ويلجأ النادي إليه مجددا في أكتوبر/ تشرين  الأول.



ويعتبر  الأرجنتيني روجيليو فونيس موري، من أبرز لاعبي الفريق المكسيكي، وهو الذي  تلقى شقيقه روميو بطاقة حمراء أمام ليفربول عندما كان يلعب في صفوف إيفرتون  العام 2016، كما يبرز كذلك الجناح الأيسر جيسوس جاياردو صاحب الانطلاقات  الخطيرة التي لفتت الأنظار في ربع النهائي أمام السد.

يذكر أن لاعبا  واحدا في صفوف ليفربول، سبق له أن رفع كأس العالم للأندية، وهو السويسري  شيردان شاكيري عندما كان لاعبا في صفوف بايرن ميونيخ عام 2013.    

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباريات المتبقية من كاس العالم للاندية قطر 2019


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غلاف الآس | إنها مجرد كرة قدم... لكننا متحمسون. - مدريد وبارسا يلعبان للصدارة في كلاسيكو يُلعب وسط ظروف أمنية خاصة.
 - ميسي وبنزيما يصلان بـ 12 هدفًا لكل منهما.
 - زيدان يُعول على 4-4-2 يعود فيها كاسيميرو و ميندي للتشكيلة.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفاضل بين الدالي وطبنجه لتعزيز صفوفه
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/ 
عكفت  اللجنة الفنيه المكلفه من قبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على دراسة وتحديد  احتياجات الفريق تمهيدا لرفع تقريرها للمجلس لمخاطبة الاندية واللاعبين  الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار ووفق لمصادر مقربه فان اللجنة الفنيه وضعت على  رأس لائحة الاحتياجات نجمي الاكسبريس العطبراوي والقوز الخرطوم ادم مهدي  (الدالي) وطبنجه واللذان يشغلان خانة الرواق الايسر حيث تالق الاول مع  ناديه بالوسيط والممتاز مشكلا ثنائيه خطيره مع هداف التاهيلي الريح حامد  فيما قدم طبنجه مستويات مبهره مع القوز في دوري الاولى العاصمي ليجذب  الانظار اليه وبحسب مصدر مطلع فان اللجنة اوصت بضرورة قيد احد الثنائي في  التسجيلات التكميلية المزمع انطلاقتها في يناير المقبل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال يشعل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
اشعل لاعب  المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بظهوره بتقليعة جديدة في  مران الامس وتفاءلت جماهير المريخ كثيرا بظهور اللاعب بشعار النادي مجددا  وتوقعت توصله لاتفاق مع المريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال السوداني يحسم مصير هيثم مصطفى


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




هيثم مصطفى
قال  المكتب الإعلامي لنادي الهلال السوداني الثلاثاء، أنه حسم أمر  الاستقالة التي كان قد تقدم بها المدرب العام السابق بنادي بفريق كرة  القدم، الكابتن هيثم مصطفى، والتي تقدم بها نهار  الثلاثاء.

وبين  المكتب في بيانه أنه قبل استقالة مصطفى، والتي جاءت مع وصول المدرب المصري  حمادة صدقي، مساء اول أمس الإثنين لتولي تدريب فريق كرة القدم بنادي الهلال  السوداني، كما وصل معه إلى السودان ضمن طاقمه الفني المدرب أحمد عبد  الفتاح.

ولم يظهر هيثم مصطفى في الحصة  التدريبية التي خاضها الهلال مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، والتي أشرف عليه المدرب  المساعد ومدافع الفريق السابق عمار مرق.
وقبل  استقالته، كان هيثم مصطفى قد أشرف على الهلال من موقع المدرب الأول في  مباراتين فاز فيهما على الشرطة والهلال الأبيض، في إعقاب إقالة المدير  الفني السابق صلاح أحمد آدم، بعد ساعات من خسارته امام الأهلي القاهري  الأسبوع الماضي بالجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة بدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة  القدم. 





*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*孢蒽
 庞闱陧 陀
 渫 嵊 蓓迩

 * 陀 滔驷 蓉驷 轻湘秧 轻沣是摇 菖 轻闳茄砬 轻闶绒砩 後阊砦 蓓 轻湘焉 轻面犰 酸撬 闳茄砬.
 * 轻面犰 勉倾 菅磙 轻匝厣 轻拗茄 礞 轻蹄谏 轻耷香 惹邮窍 轻窝劓..
 * 轻饲漤 勉倾 缅犴 凿享 礞 轻酸撬橇 佗伽 享鱼妊 轻糖秧 惹邮窍 轻窝劓..
 * 轻梦硌 勉倾 遽轻 轻嗜嵯 礞 佗侃 享鱼妊 轻颓犴 惹邮窍 轻侨碇..
 * 判 哂 涫瞧体 蹄碲丘 碇沅 障茄  轻湘焉 轻面犰 日演 轻滟 阡 涫瞧 绒砩 轻娩享..
 * 驷娩 勉硌 咩轻 怯舒蒽 菔焉 轻彭耷荨 媲崾 媲嵊闱漤 轻涨骓 嬲崆 是硖选 授禽媲 沅 轻耪侨鞘 抒倾丘 骓郧堰驿 蓓 轻抒茄礓..
 * 驷娩 涮 轻茄蔬且 阢窍 轻枕漤 谇 阙 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 沅 礞垆锨 融  阍茄呤 蓓 蓉驷 禹咔萸 後勉愫 菖 (禹锨) 耷涎 扰袖 轻徨 卺 哂 涫瞧  逍 轻闳茄砬 轻酸撬..
 * 驷 滗屿 轻馘嫜 轻仨 後沐翘 轻矍漤 闱磉帷  蓓 轻限瞧 轻掎磲 轻薯 郧堰 蓓迩 蓓 闳茄巧 轻勉帷 媲嵝 硖卺 峭抒轻  揄窍叔 徨替 轻阊砦 蓓 轻闳茄砬 轻酸撬 轻闶绒砩 媲严 蠕尤 呷硌..
 * 判丘 崆 锨陧 徨星 轻嗜沁 媲崤腿秦 轻许 卿试 蓓 融 轻泌阆  媲徂焰惹 轻豌亚痢 融 轻逡磴 轻隳徙 沅 轻勉 轻谪妊媲怼 吻丈 婷溴  逡磴 咔涫 眠搜 沅 沅剞砩 乓橇 轻傺孑 轻遮壬 轻薯 吻 蓓迩 轻亿磴  轻闳茄巧... 媾犰 嗅 溽菔 滟 轻蛰嫔 褪 崆 磔尴媲 轻宿 蓓 涮驺邈  骓乃 嗅 俞惹 卺 孟瞧邈 蓓 轻闳茄砬 轻戕柔..
 --------------------------
 晚徇 晚徇 砬 咻峭
 --------------------------
 * 砣湘 娩 阆讶 菅磙 轻勉帷 轻哝试 咻峭 涨嵬 闱 障 娩 萸 卺 轻亿磴  蓓 轻闳茄巧 轻梦硌伞 菝涡叔 轻湓嫔 媸汜咤 轻垩嫜 葚蒉 碡徂 轻收秧颓  轻彐糖 轻阌瘦疑 蓓 轻胀 媲徙媲挹 轻轻呤焰漤伞 戕後丘 沅 吞 轻阊砦  嬉勤闱 娩 碛守碲 轻萱 卺礤 冕 阊!!!
 * 琼 媲後 冕 阊....
 * 崆 阊薯 驷 酸撬!!!!
 * 梦 轻谝硪 咻峭... 沅 娃 厝谇 娩 瘦淹 容嬉 卺 呷硌 轻娩享  轻渔锨漤伞 媸滟 洼嵘 蓓 轻阌淹 轻捩沩 卺 匝 逍 轻沅怯壬 轻是秧雾  轻于硐伞 媸涫皂 惹徜耷 轻酸撬 轻薯 卿室谑迩 沅 软 葸 轻糜稀 驷咪 犴  沅 娃 崦 尤 沅 轻糜惹取 娩 视瘦 禹 轻娩享 轻阊砦  媸邮屋 儒!!
 * 骓揄漤 徭 娩 授演 谜驷 沐渖 轻氏秧取 徭陧 娩 磐恃倾 轻握驺 沅 面倘  媲倘鞘 庙 阆讶 褪 徭 咔涫 逍 轻握驺 孟潇 涎躺 面 棉 阌舒臁 葶 惹徇  容秧 韧蹄 轻阊砦 轻许 崆 舒滔 孟潇 戕茄渖 软溴 嫒礓 菅磙.. 柔 嫒礓 庙  菅磙 蓓 轻渔锨.. 
 * 骓揄漤 庙智 徭 娩 阆讶 韧 嫱揄奚 徙 菰崾  蓓 怯仕闱 轻傺孑 轻遮壬 轻薯 咔 碲卿 沅迩 轻阊砦 蓓 逍 轻闳茄巧  孢尤叔 日阪壬 儒陷 硎磴..
 * 轻阊砦 轻许 室阢 娩 耷涎 卺 逡磴叔  冕 阊 砬 禹享 衔 闳茄鞘 驽 磔尴 湔 试唔崾 轻糜怯砩 驺 嗅 徙  视守 哂儒 裴 儒陷 硎磴 尤奘 菅帐卿 绣软是 智谑 沅 薯秧 嬖嵩 扔热  轻掩驿 媲嵩蒉伞 嬗媪 轻唾 媲崾尴硌..
 * 徭 舆涫 迩是 轻菅帐卿 面 磐锨邈  崆问彷 轻涫硖 惹嶝融..
 * 弥 裴 嗅 菖 轻阡 垌 轻耷滏漤 轻许 闱延 融 崆谌磉 媲嵝 涫  阡 收蓓 涨溱 冕谇蠕恰 驺菔峭 卿收茄鞘淝 轻试 嶷 湘亚 扌亚稹 蓓 逍  轻涫硖. 
 * 碲漤 惹问涨选 娩 徙 瘦 卺 轻阊砦 任厣 面 蔬薯 面 蹄  阆焰由 褪 售恃 媸漭 秧赃 媸邮菀 暹星.. 驷 咪 哑碛 淝享 轻勉帷  嵬怯仁 卺 逍 轻收秧颓省 崦溴 卺 轻棉 磴咪 娩 授硐 轻卺寝鞘 软  轻淝享礓 裴 轻阊融 蛰选 融 娩 释愉 蓓 轻骆渖 轻梦硌 容轴 轻体嫦  轻薯 刃徨 闾嵊 轻菅磙礓 驺蕴阪邈 邃 驽淝..
 * 问倾丘... 晚徇 晚徇 梦 轻腿砣 咻峭..
 * 嫜糖琉 阆 哐陧 卺 尴 嵬禽.. 媲托 嶷渖 轻阊砦 判 抒窍硎 蓓 轻怯饰萸 儒.. 驷 靡硐..
 * 孢蒽.
 蔗 卺 延驷 轻徨




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## amar3wad

*阍哝 腿砣淝 哂崆骓 
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*峭阆 孪  磉暂 彳斎翘 漤嬉 糜惹 舒掭 湓秦 阙 轻阊砦



轻窝劓: 惹 漤嬉
泌徜  崆谌 轻阊砦 猛阆 孪 阡 阪鲜 徙仪驷 湓秦 阙 轻菅磙 融 舒掭 隳窝鹎  咔暂鹎 阡 娩 徙 硎阊 媾溷 谇潇 沅 轻汜茄砬 犴抒 沅湾 亚蜕 厝砩  後授禽.
撊翘 漤嬉..礞严 蓓 轻阌峭 轻是犴 泡窍鞘 猛阆 孪.
*闱 屙 糜惹 抒养线
_娩  嵊 闶阊橡恰 婷淝 檬忧玲 沅 轻许 瓦 卺眸 儒星″淝 沅 眭蒯 轻郧期  骓障掊 骓叔沔 轻淝 咝闰 嫒迨鞘 孚犰 阋翘邈 婷捩 徨尼橇 檬堰媲  轻眠切砣.
*庙 娩 判鹎
_娩 沔替湘 媚享  蓓 抒茄礓 涨嵘 礞沩鹎 卺 菔咽礓 蓓 轻礞恪 怯授锨橡 後阪仙 崦澍漤 咪  泌卿 沅 轻汜茄砬 媲崤崾迩 沅 闳茄巧 轻沅饰 嬗擎舒沩 婷淝 阌授  後阪仙.
*遽 娩 授卿 沅 汜茄砬 勉 嵯磉 阌释耷 闶梦焉 蓉演 轻淝享
_崆 媲後濉 娩 阊碇 驺邮谙 娩匝 轻兽茄硌  轻厝砩 轻薯 誓啉 嗅.
*驷咪 徙 溱逑 垌侨 崆谌 扔热 轻汜茄砬 彷恃沈 侍擎沂 轻藻芽
_  娩 暂硎 沅 轻汜茄砬 婷咩崾 卺翘迩 奕 谠焉 庙倾 驷咪 谜仁 惹崾琼萱硐  媲嵝 咔 阃是甜 崛谥 轻孓 陀 舒添 轻秘惹 媲崾 崆 勉梳 皂 奕  轻闼驷 勉倾迩.
*闱星 瘦卺 轻落
_ 轻落  怯授哮 後阪仙 仍哚 阄梳荨 婷媲蔗 轻氏秧惹 仍哚 杖峭 驺忧祈 蓓  轻涨嵘 嬗萌厦 轻礞 轻氏秧惹 轻菅享 阙 轻菅磙 惹崽秧 玩 轻汜谌 嫒谙  谠焉 庙倾 用哝 闶峭鹎 崦锨 轻闳茄砬.
*遽 梳揄 轻宙 轻梦盅 後阪仙 裴 轻汜勤瓤
_ 娩 崆 猛哮 菔焉 阪鲜 茹仪添 媾澍闱 蠕橇 卺 轻舒枕鞘 轻厝砩 嫒轻是犴 孑 嗅 用阪 氏秧添鹎.
*遽 邃沁 阍哚 软溥 媲崤锨焉 
_ 崆..徇 咩 羞咽 徇 娩 阊碇 嫖崆蓓 嗅 旁勤鞘 崆 糜怯 徨 沅 轻胀.
*遽 嵯磉 闶梦亚 闱犴 蓉演 轻淝享
_  溱恪 嵯眸 阌释耷 匮 轻淝享 嗜巅200 冕 啼礤 驷 檬俞沐 褪 轻嵬偕  驷咪漤 媲宿 沅 娩漤 用邮徙迩 崦滗 蓓 颓躺 闱由 徨恰 婷谇漤 沅 傺孑  糜秧 遮壬 後矍砩.
*砣湘 娩 矍秩 卺 轻闾嵊 仁俞磴 融 轻崆谌礓 徙邮娃鞘邈 湘 轻孑橇 惹崾仪沐 阙呖
_崆 授犴.
*唔 输傺 豳焰 轻阊砦 轻落
_  轻嬷 遮取 媲徙秧 磴养 荣焰蒡 禹粕 邃沁 谙 沅 轻崆谌礓 轻阏侨礓 驺  轻厝碲 娩 硎盟 轻蹄碲 惹徂徂 晚轻 逍 轻勉选 驷咪 檬沅 沅 轻阌逆犴  蔬隧 轻卺翘 徇 轻毅崆 轻阏侨礓 褪 溆守碲 娩 溥汜 轻湘秧 绒嫔.
*闱 屙 唾尜 轻菅磙 蓓 轻萱 惹嵯嫜 轻沣是铱
_轻傺孑  轻薯 磴养 儒 淝享 轻阊砦 颓犴鹎 脱闶淝 沅 陀 轻湘秧 沅 轻湘焉  轻面犰 驷咪 眼 嗅 唾尜淝 耷沏 蓓 漤 轻徂 驽 轻菅磙 轻棉讶 驷  硎娃 逍 惹崦闱漤 闱 徙 磉抒 谵 轻菅磙 蓓 轻妊淝闾 轻智圬 轻许  滏翘邋.
*闱 屙 轻阆 轻闶绒砩 蓓 谵线 阙 轻阊砦
_  孓谑 谵橡 阙 轻阊砦 徙仙 酸撬 愉媲省 媸绒 沅迩 邮 迷逖 驷咪 瘦翘檬  让澍 谵享 磴氏 崦讶邛 愉媲黍 婷澍 轻菔焉 轻闶绒砩 愉 驿蛰.
*驺 邮葳峥
_哚 皂 蓓 孓叔. 用媲蔗 湓秦 婷氏养 绒嫔 孚湎闱 饰嵴 轻邮 迷逖 愉鸯 闱星 禹拖.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阪仙 轻讶勤 蓓 阊卿   轻礞

  禹藻 阊卿 轻礞 阪仙  轻酸撬 轻鱼卿 轻涨骓 媲豌 孪 软孺 媲豌 颓阆  轻试 後阍茄呱 阙 轻菅磙  蒽 阊卿 轻礞  轻醚融橇 晚 输叔 轻亚蜕  轻沣滏蜕 後勤 轻试 轻许 授阎 崆涨壬 蓓 闳茄巧 轻倾 谪妊 蓓闱 抒撬  轻虽瞧 峭阆 孪 软孺 媲嵊闱漤 轻涨骓 後暂橇 融 钦侨 轻面 惹徙崆秧  媲崴卿 仍 谥犴 媾涨壬 蓓 耪融 轻尴 轻碛秧 咝徇 碓逑 阊卿 轻礞  阪仙  轻崆谌 阢窍 轻枕漤 轻许 郧堰 阙 轻沅饰 轻尕漤 蓓 蓉驷 禹咔耷








*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*侨亚彐沐 硎垡 蓓 涮驺 轻沁尤秧
 .
 .
 耷 轻咔仁 侨亚屙 陀礓 侨亚彐沐 轻阆硌 轻蒌 後窝劓 轻尕漤 轻阆硗  後沅禽渝 轻缅犴 谪妊 嫘徇 融 轻斡茄 倾倾 儒陷 犹徨 轻崆谌 蜗茄
  媲巯 侨亚彐沐 蓓 轻阆硗 媲崴淝 卺 涮驺 轻沁尤秧 闳享 怯售亚儒  轻韵硐 沅 嫣嫦 轻清犴 蓓 阊咭 闶翼 闳礓 卿 轻缅犴 硎油 阊咭 禽轴 谪萸  卺 阡钦彦 轻沣硪 绒砬仙 轻逑禽 轻秧 颓阆 嬲卿 轻轻谇 轻沣硪 轻剔  媲豳屙 轻庙友 窍 轻锨犴 嫒揄 轻阡钦 嫦陟 侨亚彐沐 徙翼 沅 轻佩抒倾  惹彷秧 阙嗜亚 卿 阡钦彦 轻郧儒 沅 幂轴 轻阡钦 媲嵛倾鞘 惹嵯嫜
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*泌徜 轻鞘颓 轻渔锨潇 徇焉 轻尴  阡 宙侨 媲萄橇鞘 揄 轻崆谌礓 吾轻  轻菔焉 轻视添崆 轻哑碛砩 轻允骓  轻熟 输蒯 日嫜 延沩 勤嗜茄(2)  礓琼 轻戕柔 嬗视抒 褪 轻谇匝 沅  媲允汜  轻宙侨 卺 谙 沅  轻蔬轻磔 媲徂亚亚  轻沐闵 萌岩迩 蔬骓 崽渖 卺砬 後旁亚 卺 轻视添崆  妊魄由 轻线舒 勉礓 阃阆 谒闱 轻糖妊 驿媲 徨 轻沐湎 湔 轻享 豌硐熟   驺谑浙 谌 轻俞倾 侵禽 轻 泌智 挛焰 媸抒 咔萆 盘亚燎 轻视添崆  轻哑碛砩 孑耷 後媲仆 面智 轻崆谌礓 後谇 2018 谌 滟倾 轻卿兽轻 轻裴呤焰漤 孺怯厣 沅窍砣 轻娩享 轻隳遽礓 嵝徇 

 嫣橇 延驺 谵 轻崆谌礓 卺 渫 轻是犴 #
 1/ 延驺  谵 轻崆谌礓 轻阃恃蓓  轻尕漤礓   15 轻 啼礤 .
 2/ 延驺 谵 轻崆谌礓 轻阃恃蓓  轻锰卿   25轻 啼礤.
 3/ 延驺 擎唁磉  轻崆谌 轻尕潇 轻迩骓 3 轻 啼礤. 
 4/ 延驺 擎唁磉 轻炮茄 轻锨吾砩 10 轻 啼礤 .
 5/ 延驺 擎唁磉 轻炮茄 轻吻烟砩 25 轻 啼礤 .
 6/ 延驺 谵 轻崆谌礓 轻阃恃蓓 蒽 轻湘秧鞘 轻吻烟砩   
        7 轻 啼礤.
 7/ 延驺 卿兽轻 崆谌媲  轻菅 轻愉砩  500啼礤. 
 8/ 延驺 耪锨 蓉寝 轻崆谌 轻媲拖  100 啼礤 .
  驺 帚 萌岩 轻蠕嫦 轻熟 糖潦 蒽 轻宙侨 轻视添崆 轻允骓 轻阊兽壬  释舷 萜 崆谌媲 轻匀侨 沅 沔轻硐 轻谇 2004 葶 萱 闱 兽享 沔禽奚  徭犴 勉 轻崆谌 .
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*蓓 轻俞
惹冗 俞

 轻视添崆 媲嶂晚

 *崆 轻渔锨 柔 徙 硎阪 卺 勤锨 嫦亚由 轻怯恃鞘硖砬 媸漭硇迩 
 *涮 卿 阙巽 轻扪茄鞘 蓓 嫒允 媲徙糖崆 砬 谇剌砩 砬 茄侍轻砩 砬枣萱漤 砬 捂萸 沅 轻淝 兽驷 凿 
 *蓓 益 融延 谠卿 轻淝 闱是哚 禹咽 崛卿 骓蒯阪 轻蓓彐 媲徙禽礤 
 *孑 媲拖 仁奕 惹驷 厍艳 後惹 捂萸 沅 轻阡嬗 
 *孑 淝 仁真 雁智 忧乔 阙 轻淝 捂萸 沅 轻陧 轻翘抒勤 
 *崆 琼闱淝 驷 峭视侨 
 *孑 淝 仁滞 惹嵯礓(容释 轻锨) 谠卿 轻暂 闱硪卺 闱 谠卿 轻享 (冗友 轻锨)
 *孑 淝 柔湘 谠卿 轻淝 
 *嵝 钦韧 轻咚硌 沅 轻认 盅嫜鞘 沔鱼砩 
 *雁智 
 *轻胀砩 
 *逑驺 轻陧 
 *砬 蓓 阌硗眄 韧梳萱 轻哐碛闱 驺勤茄蓓 轻沅怯壬 凿
 *孑 淝 日徭 谠卿 轻翁嵘 
 *驽 梳鞘 蔗媲 
 *娃 演 轻菅窃 
 *嫱奘 葚嫜 雁智 徭 咔 蓓 轻郧掩 
 *嫱奘 轻陧 
 *媲崾崆噬 蔗媲 享 认驿 嬷媪 
 *砬 蓓 淝 仁益 淝 蓓 轻阌试蓓 谠卿 轻徭
 *轻沐 卿 蠕阢 颓糖 谠卿 颓糖 闱犴迩 卺寝 怯怯 惹嵬翘鞘 
 *扔 谇仙 翘抒勤砩 忧 
 *轻视添崆 媲拖 沅 轻颓糖 享 
 *渔 後沔怯硌 呷硌 
 *呙溴 已砣 窝萸 琼倾 轻滞砩 
 *怯谇 蓓 轻鱼 嫖演卿 阙鱼 
 *骓卺 轻亚陧 卿迩 哚迩 颓 适惹 崆滏 轻闱仍恃 闱仁菅 妊诌 颓碓恃 
 *骓漭卺 沔鱼 轻鱼友 
 *尤陧 蓓 轻沩 蓓 禽轴 轻傺孑 磔葬驿 
 *崆 阢犴 轻视添 崆适 惹邮亚薯添 绒涎闱 屙 适 後枣萱漤 媲窝怯 融  轻轻愉 轻廴砩 轻薯 崆授倘迩 轻枣萱漤 媸淝享 惹崆邮亚薯添 
 *骓认 轻视骓 蓓 赃 允 
 *媸咽葳 轻怯谇 糜掩 沅 轻湘崆 
 *骓蒯 哚 淝享 茹媲禹 阃恃闵 沅 渔 轻沔怯硌 轻呷硌 犴饰嵴 沅迩 蓓 寝讶 寿清焉 滔硐 驺嬗 滔硐 後鱼怯焉 
 *媲巅秧壬 咚硌 沅 轻崆谌礓 轻许 涮玩 砻舒 湘 痔 嫒怯谇 沁恃 沅 沅剞砩 
 *孚犴 轻眼 沅 嗅 崆授嗜 轻窍茄鞘 
 *柔 舒钦 蓓 盅嫜 轻视添 蓓 哚 菔焉 後视添崆 悦 嗅 悦 逑驺 轻陧  崆毅 侍 驷 咔 轻湘崆 汜砬 哂嫔 翼 轻哂嫔 嬲淝谏 添仙 
 *驷卺 轻尤 蓓 馘嫜 咚硌 沅 涮驺 轻阊砦 茹邮骓鞘 添仙 
 *碲嫦 蓓 轻怯怯 嶷捩壬 轻蓓萸 轻脱闶 软迩 轻阊砦 沅 轻视添 蓓 沔宙 梳 轻阆礞漤鞘 轻湘崆秧 
 *驷卺 卿享 轻嬗 尴 孚 轻涎 添锨 媲杖褪 拭薯 惹徙媲迦 轻郧壬 崾渔掊 融 沔鱼 擎 寝 崆湎砩 轻枣萱漤 
 *卿享 轻嬗 仁限 卿享 轻捭 媸陧 卺 廴瞧迩 孚香 杖 蹄清硌迩 
 *轻吾钦 蔬沅 蓓 轻瘦唔 轻怯恃鞘硖 轻许 碚 捭 清锨蒎 惹湓橇 轻阆茄  轻授犴沩 轻哐骓 嫜谇砩 轻沔清 轻尕漤 轻葚秧 轻折硌 
 *蒉焰 媲眼 闼崆 咔涫 仁体 卺 轻寝 谠秧 崆谌 折硌 沔彐 
 *孓 卺 嗅 鞘嫒驿 轻堰 蓓 亚 轻谘软 沅 轻阖茄 堰壬 闱堰儒 轻 蹄轻 谌锨徜钦 徙 仪 轻窝劓
 *轻沐 
 *鞘沅 卿 崆滢 咔崧窝 蓓 菸 轻枣萱漤 逍 轻阊 禹闱 媲崧窝 闾孺 卺 轻菸 嵊热礓
 *轻擎 彐 吾 咴蒎 沅 轻沔清 
 *驷 崆谌 沐茄 闱蓓 
 *挛彦 咔 沐湎 轻厍逖 
 *嬗热 轻枣萱漤 轻是漤 阡襄 彐 卿 哂呤叔 蓓 颓躺 崾逑粕 淝 轻怯嫦  轻薯 窃授崾 沅 峭瘦轻 轻耷谏 轻啼 蓓彐 轻溆媲 磉雁 崆谌 怯沔  轻咔严礓轻 卺 拖 授软彦 
 *琼迩 轻淝 
 *卿 输昭媲 轻徨 礓昭咩 
 *清 
 *涮 犴 糟茄鞘 媲犴 轻窝舒 
 *媲犴淝 
 *邈 犴 阊捩 韧秧 窒 轻脱砩靠
 俞 咤讶 
 滗忧 唔 媲徇崛 耷 倾 咔涫 轻脱砩 窒 轻尕.....轻犴嵘 绒 轻脱砩 窒 轻俞倾 啼涫驿 掎淝 彐骀骀
 媲犴 徂橇 
 俞

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*沅巽 翼焰 萦窍 : 徙 漭释 柔芹 窒 阋汜 


 漭 沅巽 翼焰 萦窍 轻俏惹 轻薯 适锨驷迩 轻怯禽硌 仍娩 阋汜 侨媲徂怯 孓轻 :
 " 徙 漭释 柔芹丘 窒 . 阋汜 萌 轻耷鱼 驷 涫邈 惹崴亚 轻脱倾 驷  磴咪 娩 湓哌 蓓 湟清叔 面 涫邈 惹彷忧 崦滗 溱嗜彦 沅 萌岩 轻胀禽眄  轻许 收湘 徙颓讶 轻萦窍 吾轻 轻阱 轻惹葡 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل أبو القاسم يمثل أمام نيابة المعلوماتية وزيرو فساد تنفي تدوين بلاغ ضده

 بواسطة باج نيوز  في يوم 18 ديسمبر 2019 2:25 م
  377
  مشاركة
 الخرطوم: باج نيوز
 مثل رئيس تحرير صحيفة اليوم التالي مزمل أبو القاسم أمام نيابة  المعلوماتية في دعوى قضائية رفعها ضده وزير الصحة بولاية الخرطوم سابقاً،  طاعناً في اتهام مزمل له بالفساد.
 وتم تحريك البلاغ تحت المادة 47 إجراءات من القانون الجنائي.
 واحتج حميدة في الدعوى القضائية على وصفه بالوزير المستثمر، ودمغه بالفساد.
 وذكر مزمل في يومية التحري أن مأمون حميدة كان وزيراً ومستثمرا في القطاع  الصحي بامتلاكه عدد من المستفيات الخاصة وأنه يقبع حاليا في الحبس على ذمة  قضايا فساد واستغلال نفوذ.
 وأشار مزمل إلى أن النيابة أخطرته بوجود  دعوى في نيابة المعلوماتية مقدمة من محمد عباس فوراوي مدير إدارة المؤسسات  العلاجية الخاصة في عهد مأمون حميدة سابقاً.
 في سياقٍ آخر، نفت منظومة (زيرو فساد) أن تكون قد دونت بلاغاً ضد أبو القاسم في نيابة الثراء الحرام.
 وقال رئيس (زيرو فساد) نادر أحمد العبيد لـ(باج نيوز) اليوم الأربعاء “إن مزمل أبوالقاسم يعتبر أحد جنود محاربة الفساد”.
 ونفى أن تكون المنظمة قد دونت بلاغا ضده.
 واعتبر نادر البلاغ ضد مزمل بنيابة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه بأنه بلاغ  “كيدي”، مشيراً إلى أن مزمل لم ينتمِ للحزب (المحلول)، ولم يواليه.
 وفي  السياق أبلغ مصدر مطلع (باج نيوز) أن البلاغ ضد مزمل مفتوح من أحد  المقربين لرجل أعمال شهير ووزير بالنظام المعزول، بسبب انتقادات كان يوجهها  مزمل ضد ذلك الوزير.

*

----------

